# Need help getting back into shape…



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

Hey guys. I took ten years off of biking due to two ACL constructions due to BMX injuries.
I gained 50lbs and have absolutely no stamina. I did a 5.5 mile ride mostly uphill today and died. Walked the bike up some but tried my hardest to push through. I was once in great shape so thinking back to that Disappoints me. I need to both work on my cardio and lose weight but I doing know how to ease into it and get results. Ideas?


----------



## Smartattack (8 mo ago)

Just keep going. I went through exactly the same thing. I started the season needing to stop and choke for 5 minutes every 500 yards. 3 months later and I did 8 miles on crushed stone without putting a foot down the other day. Just ride and ride often, it will come back.

- 42 year old guy.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Priority order
1. Frequency
2. Duration
3. Intensity

Start off riding 4-6 times a week for a nice easy hour. After a month or slowly start increasing the length of your rides. After 3 months start riding harder.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

If eating too much is a problem, slow down and take smaller bites. It gives your stomach a chance to tell you when it’s full. Cutting out a few bad things is helpful, there’s no reason to go full crazy restrictive diet though. 

Drink more water the day before and the day of physical activity. Don’t do big activities every day! A day of weights, next day of riding, third day of a nice walk is plenty. Avoid overuse injuries, the heavier you are and the older you are the longer it takes to recover. Doing the same thing every day will usually lead to burnout, the pros mix it up too. 

Get more sleep. You will lose weight faster and recover better from your physical exertions.


----------



## Smartattack (8 mo ago)

Deep breathing exercises are easy and helpful for me too, especially on the way to the trail.


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

I’m 34, 6’ 250lb if that helps gain the bigger picture. I did complete the 5.5 but it killed me walking it. I’m now on the other side of my age old question of “if you have a bike why are you walking it”. I guess that’s karma!


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

LMN said:


> Priority order
> 1. Frequency
> 2. Duration
> 3. Intensity
> ...


This right here. Don't overcomplicate it. I've cycled in and out of fitness a few times. When you are undertrained, time on the bike is the answer. 

For food, I have noticed as I get older that my body is more sensitive to junk. If you cut out sugar, booze, dairy, and bread, and make an honest effort to get a variety of veggies and not just live on potatoes and fried rice then you will see results pretty quickly. You probably don't even need to hyperfocus on macros, just cover half your plate with veggies every meal.


----------



## bluovalguy (Apr 24, 2006)

LMN said:


> Priority order
> 1. Frequency
> 2. Duration
> 3. Intensity
> ...


I’ll second this is great info! A lot of this is mental. Don’t start on a lot of uphill stuff that’s gonna make you reconsider or doubt yourself. 

Start easy and work back into it. Give yourself some wins before you start really challenging yourself and taking some L’s.

I’m 45, spent years in the army in great shape then just got caught up with life and kinda quit working out.

Have been hitting the gym a lot the last year, now up to 4-6 times a week. I’ve gotten the strength piece back, but cardio is severely lacking.

I’m just going to start easy with some light trails and work up to harder, more cardio intensive trails. There’s a lake nearby with a trail around it, totals about 17 miles all the way around. That’s my goal by the end of the summer.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

What LMN said. I’ve re-started many times over the years due to ‘life bs’. I rode every other day for an hour each time. Didn’t pay attention to miles and chose easier trail systems so I wouldn’t talk myself out of it. Remember it never gets easier, you just get faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluovalguy (Apr 24, 2006)

Ha, I just realized that was my first post in about 16 years! That says a lot about how long I’ve taken a break!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

LMN said:


> Priority order
> 1. Frequency
> 2. Duration
> 3. Intensity
> ...


^^^ this.
Everybody has to start somewhere.
So just start.
Be patient with yourself.
You'll get what you want.

John Lennon said, "Everything will be okay in the end. If it's not okay, it's not the end."
=sParty


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Just go out and ride. And try to enjoy it. The pounds will go away. Or maybe they won't, but you'll still have fun.


----------



## GoldenKnightMTB (11 mo ago)

How about diet, go plant based, cut back on your portions, cut out sugar, eat less carbs. Lightening the load will make it easier for the legs to push ya.
Join an inexpensive gym and do cardio there.
The body adjusts quickly. 
I went 10 years without riding, now each time I go I feel stronger.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

It takes balls to admit it, kudos.

There’s no easy path here. Just keep pushing forward. Consistency is the most important thing IMO. Just keep at it and keep your chin up. Try to have fun.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

About 5 years ago I went from racing to barely riding at all. I had a year where I probably only rode a couple hundred miles. When I decided to get back to riding a lot, I remember the frustration with how bad my stamina had gotten. It was very demotivating.

The good thing about cycling is that if you’re consistent, endurance actually comes pretty quickly. Just make sure you’re riding often and try to keep a good attitude to stop any frustrations with coming through.

Also, have fun… because that’s what bikes are for.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Yep. Everyone is on point. Running is a great way to get shape quickly with minimal time investment. But, also a way to become injured quickly. There’s multiple couch to 5k training regimens. Don’t skimp on the shoes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

Over weight ? Out of Shape ? = E-MTB


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

Juansan said:


> Over weight ? Out of Shape ? = E-MTB


No thank you lol. I have an RSD middle child v2 that needs riding


----------



## gleetrevino (Aug 28, 2014)

I would suggest starting with more paced rides (get a heart-rate monitor) to get in some quality base miles before tackling elevation, then move into some HITT rides; they help get your lungs back. GCN has some great HITT videos: one minute all-out, 2 minutes rest, etc. I see that you had ACL surgeries. Is there any problem with the meniscus? If so, I would avoid running with extra weight, biking is far more forgiving on the knees, and the last thing you need is a knee replacement if those go. If you have been sedentary, you will lose weight with any new exercise program but will quickly plateau if you don't adjust your diet. Track your food intake with an app; myfitnesspal is a good one to see where the bulk of your calories is coming from; once you figure out what is going on, you can make educated choices. You can make minor adjustments; you need to burn 3500 calories (500 per day) more than taking in weekly to lose 1 pound per week. For some people, just eliminating all sugary drinks (a single 12oz Coke is 140 calories) is the easiest way to get there. Alcohol is another factor to evaluate. You'd be surprised how fast 500 calories can sneak up on you if you are not paying attention, especially all the junk food people bring to work that you may graze on. I had excellent luck with Atkins meal replacement bars and shakes for breakfast, lunch, and snacks and a sensible lower-carb dinner; I was a sugar junkie! Cookies are my kryptonite. You don't have to go crazy with the carb thing (a baked potato is fine). If you are cycling long rides, it's ok to use some gels to get the energy/carbs you need. If you are calorie deficient at the end of each week, you will lose weight. All these fitness guys you see on YouTube are 20% workout and 80% diet. Just do your best to stay away from empty calories; they are the enemy. I would suggest some lifting, nothing crazy, bench, flys, tri's, bicep, lats, body weight squads, shoulders. Try a routine you can get done in less than 20 minutes to start. Just don't start heavy and get sore and lose interest. Good luck!


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

TheWitness34 said:


> Hey guys. I took ten years off of biking due to two ACL constructions due to BMX injuries.
> I gained 50lbs and have absolutely no stamina. I did a 5.5 mile ride mostly uphill today and died. Walked the bike up some but tried my hardest to push through. I was once in great shape so thinking back to that Disappoints me. I need to both work on my cardio and lose weight but I doing know how to ease into it and get results. Ideas?


The time tested method. As someone whose lost at least 50 lbs a couple times in my life:

Eat less and eat better. I found giving myself a hard food cutoff at 9 PM helped me mentally, as I tended to me a late night snacker. Under no circumstances would I eat anything past 9 PM. It's OK to feel hungry. Embrace the feeling as progress.

Move more. Consider adding weight lifting / walking / running to your regular cycling. Maybe buy a road bike or gravel bike to mix up your riding too. Be well rounded to avoid burnout. You don't need to go buy a squat rack and a 300 lb olympic barbell set right away, but consider a gym membership 2-3 days a week, or even just some adjustable dumbbells and bench. Hell you can even do bodyweight stuff. Muscle development will accelerate weight loss and increase your metabolism. Develop exercise habits. This is your body, you only get one. I know you might be busy, but it should be darn near priority #1 to carve time out for. 

You will feel more hungry if you're increasing your workload. It's not unheard of for people training ironmans and marathons to gain weight. Just be calculated about what you eat, and don't overdo it. This may mean you will sometimes feel low energy. Thats OK.

Stay hydrated. Goes without saying. Drink till you're peeing clear, and then keep sipping. Buy yourself a dope hydroflask or nalgene in your favorite color, and keep that badboy on your ALWAYS. Great place to put your bike stickers too. If you're a drinker, stop drinking....keep it to major holidays and birthdays only. No soda. Soda is useless calories unless you're racing your bike.

plenty of sleep. Underrated and overlooked. Sleep is vital to weight loss and overall athletic performance. Consider skipping the next episode of your favorite TV drama and go to bed. All aspects of your life improve with better sleep.

All is easier said than done, sustained dramatic lifestyle changes are not easy for anyone, but even if you do one or two of the things on this post, you will notice a difference.

Good luck sir.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

DrDon said:


> Yep. Everyone is on point. Running is a great way to get shape quickly with minimal time investment. But, also a way to become injured quickly. There’s multiple couch to 5k training regimens. Don’t skimp on the shoes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed, just be VERY careful... with being overweight and coming off ACL injuries, its absolutely crucial to be calculated about your running load, otherwise its injury town. There's people out there who can rip a bike century no problem, but if you have them run 2 miles, they're going to be sore for a week.


----------



## jannmayer (10 mo ago)

Whatever you end up doing, make sure to keep it fun. If you're not enjoying it, you'll have a hard time riding enough to see an improvement. For me, that means mixing up my rides (road, easy XC, technical singletrack, etc). Seeing a specific goal can help too, like going a certain distance or even just completing a certain trail. 

If time is short, even 20 or 30 min around the neighborhood helps, and it can keep you motivated. Even that can make a big difference if you do it most days.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Dogbrain said:


> This right here. Don't overcomplicate it. I've cycled in and out of fitness a few times. When you are undertrained, time on the bike is the answer.
> 
> For food, I have noticed as I get older that my body is more sensitive to junk. If you cut out sugar, booze, dairy, and bread, and make an honest effort to get a variety of veggies and not just live on potatoes and fried rice then you will see results pretty quickly. You probably don't even need to hyperfocus on macros, just cover half your plate with veggies every meal.


I love this advice here. I too was 250lbs in my 30s for no apparent reason since I was active. Changing my diet was the biggest factor that lead to weight loss. Educating myself about food, nutrition, and how warped the American diet is compared to what we should actually be doing was a revelation to me. Eat more vegetables and fruits, drink lots of water, log what you eat and limit your calorie intake. I’m now 217lbs and I feel great. It can be done.


----------



## TBoneAz (Aug 28, 2012)

TheWitness34 said:


> Hey guys. I took ten years off of biking due to two ACL constructions due to BMX injuries.
> I gained 50lbs and have absolutely no stamina. I did a 5.5 mile ride mostly uphill today and died. Walked the bike up some but tried my hardest to push through. I was once in great shape so thinking back to that Disappoints me. I need to both work on my cardio and lose weight but I doing know how to ease into it and get results. Ideas?


My solution - sign up for an event that scares the hell out of you and there is a less than 100% chance of surviving. I was almost exactly where you are in late march. Down about 20lbs, and starting to get my legs under me. My ride this weekend was the first in a long time where I still had full power on tap 2 hours into the ride. Thread in sig if you‘re interested. tldr - do a &#!% ton of zone 2 cardio because it burns fat and is easy to recover from and do every day.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Get out there and ride 3 times a week. Dont over think it. Pedal ya bike and have fun. 

Separately address the overweightness by eating healthier. 

Weight will fall off and endurance and stamina will increase.


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

It’s nice to hear it’s been done so many times. I’m not much to a sweets person but I do realize sugar is in just about everything these days. I’m going to try and get in a few rides a week, probably at night after a meal.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

As LMN said earlier, frequency. You have to make riding a priority in your life again. Instead of a hilly route, I would suggest something a little flatter so you can enjoy it. Add the hills in after a month or two of riding once you have developed a little more stamina and power. You don't want to burn yourself out, but hills will get you there quicker. 

If you enjoy the road, find a club and go riding with them. We are social creatures and it's always more fun going on adventures with friends. I just saw a very nice road bike locally for under 500. Sure, it was a few years old, but it would be fine.


----------



## Old school dude (Sep 29, 2021)

My riding time has slowed down alot over the years. I'm lucky lately if I get out a handful of times a year. It don't help that I work 80-90 hours a week. When I was more in my prime I could handle the bigger rides and climbs. I wasn't by all means killing it like some but I did really good. 

For me exercise year round and just more time on the bikes, mountain or road helped alot. And of course 7-8 hours a sleep and cutting out all the junk food helped as well. 

You'll find your way. Take some of everyone's ideas and make them your own and find what works best for you. It will be trial amd errors but you'll get there.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Along with weight training, good diet, and regular riding, I find that time on an elliptical doing hill climb programs really helps me condition the same muscles that I use while standing on my bike. My legs used to immediatley burn out whenever I tried to stand, but now I'm standing more frequently while on the trail. 

I wouldn't spend too much time on cardio (as long as you're doing an adequate amount of weight training), a couple 30 minute sessions a week will go a long ways. 

I personally prioritize weight training over everything else. Mix in cardio (whether on the bike or a machine), and you'll be in good shape in no time.


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

There are lots of sound replies here. I think body fat is mostly about diet, but I also think that weight training big, complex movements to build muscle really helps body fat control. The more muscle you have, the more calories you burn 24-7, even sleeping! I’d recommend strength training to anyone trying lose fat.


----------



## toyota_time (7 mo ago)

I understand where you are coming from.

I played soccer my entire child and teen years, ending up in a very competitive club and some travel level for a couple years. Could run 10 miles without stopping and not even be winded.

Now I'm 33, and not in bad shape but have comparatively zero stamina. Getting back into riding recently with my 6yo and did a 9 mile trail with a lot of elevation change and it kicked my butt. Legs are weak.

It sucks but it will get better if you stick with it.


----------



## powdertrax (Oct 10, 2014)

I swear to you or anyone wanting to get in the best shape of their life, not only will lose weight, but your strength will go through the roof and your buddies will have a tough time keeping up on those hill climbs.

Its an older program but most of today trendy workouts have copied it in one way or another. The program in Body for Life by Bill Phillips which was the best seller book for quite some time. It’s a very easy read book, it’s broken up into explaining the workout, explaining the “diet” I don’t like to call it a diet it is how we should all be eating, shows exercises all basic moves, cardio workout etc etc.

The program is 6 days a week, the first week is upper body, cardio, legs, cardio, upper body, cardio and rest. The second week legs, cardio, upper body, cardio, legs, cardio and rest. Then rotate every other week, with abs always on leg days.

The “diet” is eat six meals a day six days a week with one cheat day, having meal replacement shakes for two or three of the meals makes it much easier. On cardio day do not eat anything for a hour after workout and on lifting days eat/shake immediately after lifting. I wish I could go into more details because so much of it just makes sense, but this post would be pretty long.

It really is a pretty easy 12 week initial program but you have to be committed to get the results I had and thousands of others. In his book he states that by week 7 you should be seeing a noticeable difference, and it was at week 7 while laying in bed that I first noticed my six pack, it motivated me to no end. I started his program with one goal in mind and that was to get my body fat below 10% regardless of my weight. I started the program at 208 at 15.5% bf and 12 weeks later 176 8.5% bf and in insane cardio shape as long as you do his cardio program (variation of HIIT). My strength towards the end was actually drawing attention from some of the other people who had seen my transformation, in 12 weeks I went from not being able to do one pull-up or dip, to hanging two 45lbs plates between my legs for a set of 6. My first upper body day I could barely do 45lbs dumbbell bench and at 12 weeks reached my goal of 100lbs sets. My leg press was reps of 12 with 19 45lbs plates on the machine. Last of all I had never tried a one time max bench which was 305 at 176lbs. I don’t want this to come across as bragging I’m just letting you know what your results could be or better.

Bill has a pretty chill attitude about his program, he says that everyone has a birthday, anniversary, work parties or just a bad day so if you want a piece of bday cake or a burger and beer at a work party, go ahead and have it and enjoy it but tomorrow get right back on the program.

A recipe for me and my sons favorite home made meal replacement is : 1 banana, 1 cup of milk, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter and 1 egg mixed in a blender.

l’ll gladly explain the details a little deeper if you’re interested, but I highly recommend the book Body for Life


----------

